# Monster Squad and Garfield Halloween



## countchocula180 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not too adept at stuff, and my google seaches have been futile, so I was wondering if anyone had wav files from the movie Monster Squad (specifically 'kick him in the nards') and Garfield in Disguise (Halloween Adventure). 
I've stuff I can share too, but most of it is stuff you can easily find online anyway. Hopefully someone can help me out.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I have the movie score sound track...........not sure if it has voicings in it, think it's just sound tracks. Can pop that to you.


----------



## countchocula180 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the rap from the end of the film, but I'm making a Halloween cd and have been sprinkling in sound bites from films, and was hoping to get a few from Monster Squad. Not sure what's on the soundtrack, but I'll take a listen. Thanks.


----------



## countchocula180 (Oct 17, 2010)

I can find the stuff on youtube, but I'm not technically savy enough to know if or how you can change that into audio files. If anyone knows how to do that, it would be a start.


----------



## countchocula180 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks to Dark lord I got the kick him in the nards wav! If I ever figure out how to post it online I'll share it.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

A good sharesite, you can post the link  http://www.4shared.com/


----------

